# Film School SOP



## gonzoism (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey,

I am applying for film school this fall. It would be great if you could read through it and give me your feedback.

HELP!

The respect cinema commands in India is immense. Here, stars are akin to gods, processions, mark the release of superstar films and the great Indian tamasha is replete with elephants and priests. There are days when the whole country sits and prays for another stars health as well. Cinema here is a non-denomination idol. 
My first tryst with films was with an uncle who would get videocassettes of old Hollywood action films and watch it before his Saturday afternoon siesta. On lucky days, I would be let sit in the room. As I sat and saw the film with my mouth agape, enraptured by the scenes unfolding in front of me, I knew there was a getaway for me. I started to watch everything I was allowed. Old Pakistani soaps, clichÃ©d Hollywood films to hindi films. At the same time, I was also introduced to books and my creative lean to the world of literature began. Films and literature combined provided an escape from the mundane. 
I graduated in Advertising and during this period, I helped friends from film school with their shorts, soon, I was a pair of active hands always available. The combined energies of everyone working to produce a final output, to a rank new comer, were mesmerizing. The joy of a tangible output with measurable reactions pulled me deeper in to the craft.  I felt more at ease on a set with these creative energies running high than sitting in a cubicle writing with a team, pitching for the next account. The enthusiasm to make and create with the ability to enchant the audience had effectively managed to etch a permanent place in my heart. The thrill to create a piece that could evoke drastic reactions from the audience was nothing less than thrilling. 
Self taught, I have picked up most of my skills on set. From being a set runner to a first Assistant Director, my journey has taken me through the entire process. Running to get coffee for the director to being by his side to run the set efficiently, making sure the process doesn't get hit. I was also given the opportunity to direct a few commercials, music videos and some shorts. After having dabbled in direction, I feel the need to expand my horizons and add a skill set that deeply interests me. 
An impactful first impression can go a long way in etching memories and cinematography as a tool creates that. In India, cinematography is not really given the due it deserves. What results is most of the films looking similar to each other. What people forget is how effectively this facet can be used to create visually stunning iconography and stimulating pieces of craftwork. I want to adapt unique techniques to create rich and enthralling films. 
The thrill of holding a camera the first time is an experience my mind refuses to let go. Even though the quality of my craft was not up to the even basic standards, I took it upon as a challenge to constantly improve my skill. And over the years, with the influence of digital mediums, I have polished my skills yet I still feel that I have a long way to go on my learning curve. 
Going back to film school is a definitive step ahead on what I want to do and keeping on the right track. Even though I have been working for about four years now, I feel the need to be backed by a practical and artistically secure framework. I seek to get a grasp of screen writing, directing, editing, camera and lighting in a supportive and intellectually challenging environment where breaking all rules is mandate and yet playing by the rules the game. I feel the areas where I need wholesome development are screen writing and cinematography, a basic foundation for a good filmmaking. Going back to learning on film is a big advantage. Though some say film is dead, the charm of shooting on film is exhilarating. Some of the best work still is produced and shot on film. The breathtaking sorcery of Bruno Aveillan, Roger Deakins and others alike compels me to go ahead, create and find a style I can call my own.
This school provides me with not only the required international exposure but also a platform to experiment and create in a no holds barred environment. With every film I shoot, I intend on setting benchmarks for myself and my peers. 
I am deeply interested in studying Film at NFTS. Its focus on independent filmmaking and technical proficiency, as well as its location and large university setting are exactly what I am looking for. I am sure, if given an opportunity, your school will help my potential meet my horizon.


----------

